# Fresh Crome



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

There still a lot of fresh fish to be caught. I got a nice fresh hen way up the grand at Paine Creek.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Made it out today for first time in a couple weeks
Ended up landing 10
Lost alot of fish today as they werent always pullin the bobber down..bobber would hesitate just a lil bit and there would be a fish there...
Tried all colors of jigs today but black with red head took ALL of my fish
Didnt get a hit on any other color
No big fish all 18 inchers cept 2 that went about 24..
Fish were holding at the tailouts of the pools today.. caught probably equal on maggots or minnows...


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

a few from today


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

Nice. Glad you hammered them today I did good today to. It was hard not to catch a bunch today at the Chagrin.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

cast-off said:


> Nice. Glad you hammered them today I did good today to. It was hard not to catch a bunch today at the Chagrin.


yea i only had about 4 hours and it took me a lil bit to figure them out but once i did it was pretty steady


----------

